# 24 yr old Male American moving to Dubai



## T-boy (Sep 27, 2012)

I have recently been offered a position at work to our offices in Dubai. I finished my undergrad a little over a year ago and currently live in Houston Texas. My main concern is the culture shock as I have lived in Texas my entire life. I have traveled a couple times to northern Africa and Parts of Europe for vacations and had no problems.

Is there a thriving young culture in Dubai? I've heard and read the Dubai marina "area" is more likely where I would look for a place?

I am also single and will be signing a three yr contract if I choose to accept the offer. Are there young American women living in Dubai? I understand Dubai has a very diverse community with a low percentage being from the states. My family is worried that their grandson might speak a different language or play something other than American football lol "joking of course"... But not really..

Any thoughts or feedback will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Once you've been here 5 minutes, you'll give up your pursuit for an American girl.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not too many americans around. If you live in the marina, you will find mostly western people and although the brits are VERY different then americans, they are not hardly anything in terms of 'different' then the other cultures out there. So if you stick in the marina or one of the other expat ghettos, is probly safer if you dont want to jump into extreme diversity culture shock situation. Not many american woman running around that are not married to a man they followed over, but you will find some if it does end up being important to you. As you could be bald, fat, and Irish  (see other thread) and woman will still fall all over you like you are a rock star over here. You will find many a woman here for your picking in your age group. Well heck, any age group alot of woman will fall over for a man with a good job and good passport. But watch your wallet  You wont probly learn any other languages as most people you will tend to interact with will speak english. 

Make sure you run you package through the salary thread. You want to be making at least 30% more then in Texas, after they are paying for your housing and vehicles. 

What do you consider 'young culture'? If it is bars and drinking, you will be fine. If it tends to be good music, museums, outdoor stuffs, and festivals... you might find yourself quite bored with the place.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

blimey what is it about Dubai that makes dating the top subject.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> blimey what is it about Dubai that makes dating the top subject.


disposable income imho... lol ..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

saraswat said:


> disposable income imho... lol ..




what ever happened to fate?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> what ever happened to fate?


oh please don't bring in old school/antiquated notions of fate/destiny into the conversation.. We make our own fate!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

saraswat said:


> oh please don't bring in old school/antiquated notions of fate/destiny into the conversation.. We make our own fate!!!




but you are in the land of inshaallah


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh Maiden, come have a visit....


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

T-boy said:


> I have recently been offered a position at work to our offices in Dubai. I finished my undergrad a little over a year ago and currently live in Houston Texas. My main concern is the culture shock as I have lived in Texas my entire life. I have traveled a couple times to northern Africa and Parts of Europe for vacations and had no problems.
> 
> Is there a thriving young culture in Dubai? I've heard and read the Dubai marina "area" is more likely where I would look for a place?
> 
> ...



they should be proud to have a grandson who plays rugby, and doesn't play girls football wrapped in pantyliners and a helmet! "joking of course"... But not really..


I'd say this is a once in a lifetime opportunity to widen your horizons. My daughter is loving being at school with kids from all over the world, rather than 22 other Scottish kids. It's nice to know 'folks from home' It's wonderful to meet people from everywhere, though.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Trust me, after a month or so you will appreciate the states MUCH more, Sometimes money isn't everything.


----------



## london.relocator (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi All - I am also moving to Dubai in a few weeks and although Irish - Jynxgirl - not quite fat and bald yet! 
24 yr old male moving with work and looking to live in a nice place that is both social but in the middle of party mayhem. I keep hearing about JLT and the Marina - are these good bets? 
Any other advice/tips in advance would be much appreciated.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

T-boy said:


> I have recently been offered a position at work to our offices in Dubai. I finished my undergrad a little over a year ago and currently live in Houston Texas. My main concern is the culture shock as I have lived in Texas my entire life. I have traveled a couple times to northern Africa and Parts of Europe for vacations and had no problems.
> 
> Is there a thriving young culture in Dubai? I've heard and read the Dubai marina "area" is more likely where I would look for a place?
> 
> ...


A few from the States here and as we are so much better looking and smarter than the others here life is good.....lol.."joking of course"... But not really..

The first time I came over I was about your age I would imagine, I was on a 2 year contract and stayed 10. Took home a half foreign child who is now more American than most and was loved by her family and grandparents more than most.

Dubai is an easy place to be an expat, most things are here, bars, nice restaurants, good looking girls and hookers if you would rather rent, most people speak English and most are friendly.

Be prepared for a work pace that makes all Mexicans seem like Speedy Gonzales and driving styles a cross between NASCAR and dodge ball and you will be fine. (if that salary package is appropriate as others have mentioned).


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

you crones.. don't scare the boy.

xdoodlebugger, thanks for making me laugh outloud for real.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I understand it is the first time you will be living outside the US. You will get excited everything is new and somewhat different. I would recommend you to go through this forum thoroughly, though for the sake of information.

Information is key for a newcomer and for us already here a reality because we are always caught up with something new...like whhhhhhaaaaat ? What xdoodle said about driving here is a reality and covered many times. He had not mentioned the accidents, there are days ..but really..some days that you would have wished not left home!!! 

Read....read....read....and then read some more and when you feel you ve got it...read some more just for change.

Women..... Don't write off all the other nationalities ...you may find you other half here soooo...just go for it.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

cami said:


> you crones.. don't scare the boy.
> 
> xdoodlebugger, thanks for making me laugh outloud for real.


My pleasure!


----------



## patrick1800 (Sep 28, 2012)

*i am american man*

yeah, i am from colorado i just move to Dubai and i need to meet some one from american so with can be friend or communicate with this new culture or world


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

patrick1800 said:


> yeah, i am from colorado i just move to Dubai and i need to meet some one from american so with can be friend or communicate with this new culture or world


It would do you good to go to an English learning class, so that you can communicate better.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

ash_ak said:


> It would do you good to go to an English learning class, so that you can communicate better.


Its not like he's writing a letter to the president. 
Show some respect man,the guy just got here.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No excuse for not even trying to use ANY punctuation if english is suppose to be your native language. 

From one american to another... it just makes us look like our education system really IS as bad as the rest of the world, especially brits, love to make fun of.


----------



## saifusa777 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey t boy I'm from Dubai but lived in the US several years if your looking to make genuine friends with a chill dude lemme know contact me


----------



## saifusa777 (Mar 6, 2013)

*hey*

Hey 

I'm from Dubai lived in the US for quiet some time if your looking friends to chill be more than happy to meet you we are quiet chill here welcome to Dubai pm me if your down to have a blast


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

patrick1800 said:


> yeah, i am from colorado i just move to Dubai and i need to meet some one from american so with can be friend or communicate with this new culture or world


Such fabulous use of punctuation......


----------



## Dipeshmak (Oct 6, 2012)

saifusa777 said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm from Dubai lived in the US for quiet some time if your looking friends to chill be more than happy to meet you we are quiet chill here welcome to Dubai pm me if your down to have a blast


Hey Saifusa, 

Im new to town, 4 weeks in still looking to meet new people have fun laugh alot, 

PM if your up for it. 

going out tonight to Bliss sheraton JBR.

http://www.facebook.com/events/523971320980621/


----------



## Kathy Price (Mar 6, 2013)

T-boy said:


> I have recently been offered a position at work to our offices in Dubai. I finished my undergrad a little over a year ago and currently live in Houston Texas. My main concern is the culture shock as I have lived in Texas my entire life. I have traveled a couple times to northern Africa and Parts of Europe for vacations and had no problems.
> 
> Is there a thriving young culture in Dubai? I've heard and read the Dubai marina "area" is more likely where I would look for a place?
> 
> ...


Relax. You'll love it


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> No excuse for not even trying to use ANY punctuation if english is suppose to be your native language.
> 
> From one american to another... it just makes us look like our education system really IS as bad as the rest of the world, especially brits, love to make fun of.


LOL if the truth be known, we only mock it because we are fully aware our own systems (all systems!) have failings! We love you Americans and you love us really - you are also you are very good for the banter! ;-)


----------



## princessbex11 (Feb 22, 2013)

T-boy said:


> I have recently been offered a position at work to our offices in Dubai. I finished my undergrad a little over a year ago and currently live in Houston Texas. My main concern is the culture shock as I have lived in Texas my entire life. I have traveled a couple times to northern Africa and Parts of Europe for vacations and had no problems.
> 
> Is there a thriving young culture in Dubai? I've heard and read the Dubai marina "area" is more likely where I would look for a place?
> 
> ...


We may not be American but there are quite a few young and vibrant Brits on here going out this summer to start minimum of 2 year teaching contracts. I think we are going to all be in the same boat and will definitely make the most of getting to know a few friendly people out there ASAP to start the tour of malls and bars  You definitely won't be alone or short of a some British friends x


----------



## Dipeshmak (Oct 6, 2012)

princessbex11 said:


> We may not be American but there are quite a few young and vibrant Brits on here going out this summer to start minimum of 2 year teaching contracts. I think we are going to all be in the same boat and will definitely make the most of getting to know a few friendly people out there ASAP to start the tour of malls and bars  You definitely won't be alone or short of a some British friends x


Four weeks in and getting to know the lie of the Land, Im from London out here on my own Living in the Marina and loving it, know a few people here now. Done a brunch. Most my friends and i work in Media. 

Princess Bex PM me when your here. Cant show you the Malls, as i hate shopping, but might come for the walk. 

Always good to know more people.


----------



## nzerr1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey T-Boy, doesn't look like you've gone on this in quite awhile... I've been here for 2 months and haven't met one American guy! I am 22 year old female from Atlanta, Georgia also on a 3 year contract. How have you found living here so far?


----------



## saifusa777 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Hey*

Hey im a chill dude I lived in the US for a while looking to meet up lemme know if you wanna hangout


----------



## saifusa777 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm still trying to adjust I've been to Atlanta Lennox Mall


----------



## nzerr1 (Mar 14, 2013)

What?! Are you from Atlanta?


----------



## saifusa777 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey I lived in virginia that's when I paid Atlanta a visit I liked it its college town UNiversity of Georgia is beautiful I had a high school friend who attended Savannah institute of design I think that's what it's called in Savannah GA send me ur contact detail so we can chat love to get know u Dubai is nice just need to find honest people who won't take advantage of u


----------



## hgulzow (Mar 15, 2013)

I've just moved here 3 weeks ago from Nebraska! Its quite a culture shock moving to a new area with out any family. Football doen't exist around here. Its all soccer! Hoping they will broadcast Baseball (fingers crossed)! Hope your settling in well! I've only met few people here so far, Everyone is super friendly tho! Good Luck and Inshala!


----------



## windross84 (Nov 4, 2012)

hgulzow said:


> I've just moved here 3 weeks ago from Nebraska! Its quite a culture shock moving to a new area with out any family. Football doen't exist around here. Its all soccer! Hoping they will broadcast Baseball (fingers crossed)! Hope your settling in well! I've only met few people here so far, Everyone is super friendly tho! Good Luck and Inshala!




They seem to show NFL in the sports bar at the Fairmont


----------



## saifusa777 (Mar 6, 2013)

Doesn't count


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

hgulzow said:


> I've just moved here 3 weeks ago from Nebraska! Its quite a culture shock moving to a new area with out any family. Football doen't exist around here. Its all soccer! Hoping they will broadcast Baseball (fingers crossed)! Hope your settling in well! I've only met few people here so far, Everyone is super friendly tho! Good Luck and Inshala!


I will miss football season, but MUST find a way to watch the playoffs !! hgulzow; i'd love to know of a place(s) in auh that will have the game, and beer on tap.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

hgulzow said:


> I've just moved here 3 weeks ago from Nebraska! Its quite a culture shock moving to a new area with out any family. Football doen't exist around here. Its all soccer! Hoping they will broadcast Baseball (fingers crossed)! Hope your settling in well! I've only met few people here so far, Everyone is super friendly tho! Good Luck and Inshala!


Fox Sports does broadcast baseball games (like one a week) but you have to get the most expensive TV package available to receive. Not worth it in my opinion. If you want to watch baseball get a subscription to MLB TV. You can watch games at your convenience. News here will not announce scores, so easy to not know what happened. Quality is generally good, although there is a really annoying issue that games will reset themselves back to the start of the game at times. Hoping that is better this year


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

meddeeha said:


> I will miss football season, but MUST find a way to watch the playoffs !! hgulzow; i'd love to know of a place(s) in auh that will have the game, and beer on tap.


A little early to be thinking about football playoffs, baseball season has not even started.

Best option for football is on-line. NFL TV is an excellent product, games are HD if you have the bandwidth and they even remove commercials if you are watching a replay. I just watch the games Monday after work.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

meddeeha said:


> I will miss football season, but MUST find a way to watch the playoffs !! hgulzow; i'd love to know of a place(s) in auh that will have the game, and beer on tap.


A Slingbox works well for me.

And there is a UAE American Football league, the season just ended.


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## hgulzow (Mar 15, 2013)

fcjb1970 said:


> Fox Sports does broadcast baseball games (like one a week) but you have to get the most expensive TV package available to receive. Not worth it in my opinion. If you want to watch baseball get a subscription to MLB TV. You can watch games at your convenience. News here will not announce scores, so easy to not know what happened. Quality is generally good, although there is a really annoying issue that games will reset themselves back to the start of the game at times. Hoping that is better this year


Thank you so much! I will definitely have to get a subscription to MLB.. I do have a slingbox back home but lately everything has been coming thru with too much static  .... This info has really helped a lot!


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

I have MLB TV as well that I use with my Apple TV. Works great and all last season I had no technical issues. Its nice to be able to watch games on your TV. I have the Etisalat internet service at 8mb speed and the picture quality was fine, not HD but still good.


----------



## RedWowPower (Apr 8, 2013)

I am 27/F from the US and I am (finally) getting my bachelor's in May. I feel drawn to Dubai and will be submitting my CV to companies there over the next month. I have so many questions! I was wondering if anyone that has made this move on a work contract can tell me how long of a process it was for them. Did you get calls pretty quickly? Did they hold phone or Skype interviews? Was the interview much different than an interview for a US company? After you were offered the job, what were the next steps? I already have a passport (if I can find it!) so I don't have to wait on that. Did they tell you when to move there by or did they let you decide? Did any of you bring a pet over? Was it a difficult process and have they adjusted well? Thank you for your advice in advance  Any additional need-to-know's would be appreciated!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

RedWowPower said:


> I am 27/F from the US and I am (finally) getting my bachelor's in May. I feel drawn to Dubai and will be submitting my CV to companies there over the next month. I have so many questions! I was wondering if anyone that has made this move on a work contract can tell me how long of a process it was for them. Did you get calls pretty quickly? Did they hold phone or Skype interviews? Was the interview much different than an interview for a US company? After you were offered the job, what were the next steps? I already have a passport (if I can find it!) so I don't have to wait on that. Did they tell you when to move there by or did they let you decide? Did any of you bring a pet over? Was it a difficult process and have they adjusted well? Thank you for your advice in advance  Any additional need-to-know's would be appreciated!


You've come to the right place for answers, if fact just browse some more here through these threads and learn!


----------



## saifusa777 (Mar 6, 2013)

RedWowPower said:


> I am 27/F from the US and I am (finally) getting my bachelor's in May. I feel drawn to Dubai and will be submitting my CV to companies there over the next month. I have so many questions! I was wondering if anyone that has made this move on a work contract can tell me how long of a process it was for them. Did you get calls pretty quickly? Did they hold phone or Skype interviews? Was the interview much different than an interview for a US company? After you were offered the job, what were the next steps? I already have a passport (if I can find it!) so I don't have to wait on that. Did they tell you when to move there by or did they let you decide? Did any of you bring a pet over? Was it a difficult process and have they adjusted well? Thank you for your advice in advance  Any additional need-to-know's would be appreciated!






Hey!


Dubai is amazing we love americans here Im from here but went to college in CA and the DC area. Id love to get to know u my suggestion to you is come during any holiday I can show u around u might like it u might not but I guarantee u will its laid back, weather is hot during the day mild during the night time kinda like san diego which college did u go to ? Which state u from ?


----------



## eomligutw (Jan 19, 2013)

*Salary Thread*



Jynxgirl said:


> Not too many americans around. If you live in the marina, you will find mostly western people and although the brits are VERY different then americans, they are not hardly anything in terms of 'different' then the other cultures out there. So if you stick in the marina or one of the other expat ghettos, is probly safer if you dont want to jump into extreme diversity culture shock situation. Not many american woman running around that are not married to a man they followed over, but you will find some if it does end up being important to you. As you could be bald, fat, and Irish  (see other thread) and woman will still fall all over you like you are a rock star over here. You will find many a woman here for your picking in your age group. Well heck, any age group alot of woman will fall over for a man with a good job and good passport. But watch your wallet  You wont probly learn any other languages as most people you will tend to interact with will speak english.
> 
> Make sure you run you package through the salary thread. You want to be making at least 30% more then in Texas, after they are paying for your housing and vehicles.
> 
> What do you consider 'young culture'? If it is bars and drinking, you will be fine. If it tends to be good music, museums, outdoor stuffs, and festivals... you might find yourself quite bored with the place.



Hi there, can you tell me where I might locate the salary thread you refer to on this post? Many thanks!!!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

eomligutw said:


> Hi there, can you tell me where I might locate the salary thread you refer to on this post? Many thanks!!!


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-salary-offer-package-questions-part-2-a.html


----------



## Wak-Wak! (Apr 8, 2014)

My advice to guys moving abroad is this:

_How you do with girls at home is how you will do with them in the new country._ 


The difference will be about as much as astroturf vs. real grass. Having lived in the region, I never had a problem, you just have to put the work into it. Just like finding cheaper restaurants, better drivers, cleaner grocery stores, non-melted chocolate. :fingerscrossed:

I've lived all over the world and it sucks starting fresh, but I am now an expert on breaking into the culture. Nothing sucks worse than being in a new place and being alone. You got to put in the footwork. I don't advocate online dating.......so, build your social circle, fast. Dubai has the biggest expat community I've ever seen. It shouldn't be hard will all the resources I see on this forum. Good luck!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

topibk said:


> hello tboy can you get me a DUBAI visa


Please stop spamming. Neither the forum nor those who post on here will be able to provide you with a visa. If you want to ask advice on how you can find a job in Dubai, then start a post explaining what you do and you may find people will give you information. Thank you.


----------

